# What is your favorite...



## Sting99 (Nov 14, 2001)

What is your favorite riddle that Gollum and Bilbo exchanged in Riddles in the Dark? (The Riddles will be know by their answers such as "A box without henges, key or lik, yet, golden treasure inside is hid." will be know on the poll as simply,"The Egg Riddle".


----------



## ReadWryt (Nov 15, 2001)

Mine would be "Why is a Raven like a Writing Desk?"...Oh wait, that was the Mad Hatter at the Tea Party. Nevermind...


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 15, 2001)

Ooooh... I like the time riddle.


----------



## Grond (Nov 15, 2001)

I like the time riddle, mainly because it is the only one that Bilbo didn't figure out. He just blurted out "Time" meaning he needed more to think.


----------



## Theif (Nov 27, 2001)

I like the time riddle, mainly because it sounds complicated if you don't know the answer, but the answer 'time' is actually really simple. It was also worded well - I can't remember exactly how it goes, and I don't have a copy of the book handy at the moment


----------



## Stalker (Dec 4, 2001)

My favourite one is the Time riddle, and that is because it was pure luck he got it right.


----------



## Telchar (Dec 4, 2001)

I like both the Time & the Dark riddle, but I voted for the time riddle..


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 4, 2001)

The Time one I liked best, I actually tried to solve this one when I read the Hobbit first time, but I'm not a very good riddler, so I read on.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Dec 16, 2001)

I like the Dark one best.

~Kit


----------



## Aerin (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmmm...I can't choose a favorite one! I like all the riddles, and how Bilbo and Gollum answer them. The time one is probably the most ironic (ack! My literature class is getting to me!!!), because Bilbo did not know the answer.
Anyways...I need the answer to the 3rd riddle of Anc's!!!


----------



## Istari (Dec 21, 2001)

*Time waits for no man...*

Time.

Not only was the answer derived from pure luck, but it also is a good way to show the destructiveness of time. The most powerful tool known to man.


----------



## oss91 (Dec 25, 2001)

the riddle about the dark was so much better than the one about the time. either way, i surely would have never guessed the answers.


----------



## Illuvatar (Jan 1, 2004)

I liked both the dark and time ones, but I chose time.


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 1, 2004)

I chose the time riddle. A very clever and hard riddle indeed. (Too hard for me. I couldnt guess almost any of the answers of the riddles in the riddle game. Its a childrens book! i was so mad at myself.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't have a favourite. It's impossible for me to choose a favourite line.


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 26, 2004)

Grond said:


> I like the time riddle, mainly because it is the only one that Bilbo didn't figure out. He just blurted out "Time" meaning he needed more to think.


i like that one too, it made me laugh! Man that was soo lucky!


----------



## Turin (Jan 26, 2004)

I liked the fish riddle, I can't really remember the others, I haven't read the Hobbit in a while. I'll probably reread it for the 3rd(or 4th) time sometime soon.


----------



## Baruk Khazad! (Jan 29, 2004)

the mountain riddle


----------



## childoferu (Jul 20, 2009)

The time riddle was funniest and clever, but they were all impressive indeed


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 24, 2009)

*Time*

This thing all things devours: Birds, beasts, trees, flowers; Gnaws iron, bites steel; Slays king, ruins town, And beats high mountain down. 

Poetry.

My second favourite is the Wind: Voiceless it cries, Wingless flutters, Toothless bites, Mouthless mutters.

The Dark riddle is good too, but depressing.


----------



## Druid of Lûhn (Jan 3, 2010)

The egg riddle, it's my favourite but I also like the time riddle and the teeth riddle.


----------



## iasc (Jan 16, 2010)

The ones about dark and time were my favs but i decided to go for the dark one.
I, too, was unable to get any of them. I'm so bad at riddles


----------



## Ananas (Jan 23, 2010)

I love both time and dark, but I choosed dark. Also I liked the fish riddle.

I've never understood the sun riddle.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2010)

I just can't decide.....

Time...

Give me more time.....

To decide.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 15, 2010)

The riddles are re-told here if you don't have The Hobbit to hand.

I like the Time riddle. At first glance, it looks like a description of The Nothing from Neverending Story (which, I seem to remember, had the bookseller dismiss The Lord of the Rings as a lesser story).

@ ananas: The colours of the sky, the ground, and the sun seeing a daisy.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 21, 2010)

Time, for sure. Had never thought about the question before.


----------



## Sulimo (May 23, 2011)

Gotta love the classic riddle game. Its gotta be the egg riddle for me, but the time one is awesome. It amazes me that riddles were a regular pass time activity for hundreds of years. If I had been playing, Gollum would have had me for dinner after the first question.


----------



## Mars (Jun 20, 2011)

The Dark Riddle is my favourite.
It's so...well, dark :*p


----------



## host of eldar (Oct 10, 2011)

time riddle was the best. it was a bigger success for the hobbit..


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 16, 2011)

Where was the other riddle? 

"What have I got in my pockets?"

That's not my favorite but it's definitely in the top 3.

Dark is my favorite, then Time.


----------

